# There's a Trainwreck in my Backyard!



## 420_Osborn (Jul 23, 2011)

So I know I'm late to the party...But I'm just hoping I'm not too late.

With the grow in my apartment being shut down indefinitely, I decided to move a Trainwreck thats about a foot tall outside. 

The spot is next to a creek and it doesnt flood. I'll be wrapping the area with chicken wire as to keep pests out.

I'm digging up the native dirt and mixing in some Natural & Organic soil that I had left over. 

It's not truly in MY backyard but I'll be close enough to check on her everyday! 

Did I miss anything, besides the pics?

She'll be going out tomorrow. Oh BTW, I'm in the PNW around 47*N Latitude.


----------



## 420_Osborn (Jul 25, 2011)

Planted her today!

She got 26 gallons of soil put in a huge hole that I dug. Sun from 9am to 4pm and then 6pm to sunset...


----------



## Old_SSSC_Guy (Jul 25, 2011)

keep us posted!


----------



## bwanabud (Jul 25, 2011)

I like 25# fishing line better than chicken wire(string 3 levels around nearby trees).....it keeps the deer out, without being seen so easily. If the girls are big enough, the little critters won't hurt em.

Go in & out of the spot...a different way each time, or else a path will be worn in soon....specially with the lack of rain & high heat.


----------



## 420_Osborn (Jul 25, 2011)

OSG, I'll keep ya posted. It rained like hell this morning. That would happen the day after I put her out there  I have my hopes that the rain will be good for her.

BB, There was some metal "fencing" laying on the property, its not exactly chicken wire, more like just a chunk of some old fencing. I wrapped that around the "plot" and wove the natural foliage through it. I was about 10 feet from the fence and when walking past it I couldnt even see the fence, not to mention the plant.  She's only about a foot tall but she's got a few major nodes from being LST'd and topped while inside. I'm not worried about wearing a path to the plant because she's in a secure location.


----------



## 420_Osborn (Jul 27, 2011)

Finally got some pics!!

These are from 2 daze ago

Here I am standing in my buddy's backyard looking at the fence...Can ya see it??




Here she is!



Looking through the fence.



And She's next to the creek!


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 27, 2011)

That is fun Ozo. I hope she is very happy. I love the TW.  Looks like you did a great job. Have you moved yet??


----------



## 420_Osborn (Jul 27, 2011)

Nope...Still looking for a place...


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 27, 2011)

I hope the very best for you. I hope you can get one of those old houses up there and grow some meds!


----------



## 420_Osborn (Aug 1, 2011)

Here's some new pics from today!


----------



## 420_Osborn (Aug 5, 2011)

I'm growing back out to visit her today...She'll need water and I'll make the decision to fed or not once I see her!

Pics to come!


----------



## SmokeMyPiece (Aug 5, 2011)

SUBBED!

25 Gallons, wow. Nice preparation as well, shes lookin very healthy :aok:
-That close to the creek as well, would the soil absorb any of that water?


----------



## 420_Osborn (Aug 5, 2011)

I want to think that it is absorbing water because she only needs it about once a week....But I dont know for sure.

I forgot to bring my camera when I went out...

Plant looks good, very healthy...The dumb dog at the house broke a main branch...he dug around the cage and got into the pen...literally seconds before I got to the patch.

Oh well...shouldnt be too bad.


----------



## 420_Osborn (Aug 11, 2011)

Alright here are some pics...Still not flowering.


----------



## happydaze (Aug 11, 2011)

Nice goil ya got there. Keeper mean and green, friend.

-HAppydaze


----------



## 420_Osborn (Aug 22, 2011)

She's dead   :angry:

Guy's dog knocked the surrounding fence onto her and she never healed up right....


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 23, 2011)

Oso, that sucks so bad. I am sorry too.


----------

